# Difference between All-Clad Stainless and MC2?



## ksatterwhite (May 22, 2003)

Is the only difference between the All-Clad Stainless and MC2 the exterior look?

I've read many threads that praise All-Clad Master Chef. Is that what MC2 is? I've look over their website and found one mention of multi-clad. Maybe that's what MC2 stands for?

Until later...

Keith


----------



## lsharrott (Feb 19, 2003)

I beleive that's the only real difference. The MC2 has a brushed aluminum exterior. The Stainless has a magnetic stainless exterior. The major advantage to the stainless is that it can be used on an induction stove and is dishwasher safe. The MC2 is not.


----------

